# Med Office exp vs. Coding internship



## tenelson (Feb 5, 2011)

I am a student about 7 weeks away from taking my cpc certification test. I work parttime at a medical office running the front desk. 
I also have an internship at a local hosp. where I am learning in patient coding and eventually billing. I am considering leaving my job to pursue more coding experience at the hospital. I think this will help me gain a position in coding, given time. 
I am also a wife and mother and think this will be the best course in the long run.
My family thinks I am nuts to give up the paying job and say experience is experience.
I do not agree. 
Any advice out there would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bettinadodd (Feb 5, 2011)

Listen to your family and keep your job. You won't need to read many posts on this site to get an idea of how many people (including me) are desperately trying to get a foot in a door anywhere for eventual employment. I'm an RN and a CPC and have been volunteering in a hospital central billing department for 4 months with no job prospects in sight. I'd love to be in your shoes right now with a paying job.


----------



## ValVitCPC (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree. I too volunteer at a physicians building wishing to land a job in coding, Just started, and I can only volunteer 4 days a month, but a look to not wait long before any good news comes along. Please keep your job, no matter its part time, its something! and its still experience for your resume. Most places search for a minimum 3 years experience in medical related fields, so just stay there!

VViteri CPC-A


----------



## memerson17 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Experience*

I agree also. Not only do you continue to gain experience in medical related fields, you gain life experience.  You are learning coding essentials while working in the office, like terminology and anatomy.  The longer you work in a medical office, the more you will also be exposed to billing guidelines that are payer specific but will also be helpful with your coding carrier.  It's hard to wait to get the job you want, but stay thirsty for knowledge and you'll be surprised at what you learn to add to your CPC status.


----------

